# Driving license in RAK with Dubai visa



## kottapar (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey guys,

First thread here, so go easy on me 
I've moved to RAK three months back and am working here. However my visa is from Dubai. I'm intending to apply for a driving license and I'm hearing a general view that the RTA here may reject my application asking me to open it in Dubai. However another section of people say some officers may oblige and open the file. 

Was anyone here in the same situation as mine? If yes, can you share some info/tips on how to go about this. I've searched everywhere and can't find any meaningful info. 

On another note, I want to apply for a manual license and I get a reply that it'll be difficult to pass that test. I'm assuming those who're saying that are ignorant or first-time drivers 
If it's of any help, I'm from India and was driving a Fiat Punto there. I just don't want to drive a automatic here. There's just no fun in that, if you ask me.

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

As a general rule, you will only be issued a driving license from the Emirate where your visa is issued.. i am not aware of any exceptions to this rule. Go to any driving school and get it clarified.
Everyone i know drive only automatic transmission vehicles. If you're really keen on a manual, then just go ahead.. passing the test is relatively tougher here, whether its an auto and manual


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

kottapar said:


> I just don't want to drive a automatic here. There's just no fun in that, if you ask me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ravi


Rather you than me, have you seen the traffic jams here - have fun doing that on a regular basis with a clutch !


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I've driven a manual car for the last six years and my next car will be manual too, it's just more fun. One of the main issues getting a manual licence here is finding a driving instructor who can drive a manual car.


----------



## kottapar (Feb 8, 2014)

svgeorge said:


> As a general rule, you will only be issued a driving license from the Emirate where your visa is issued.. i am not aware of any exceptions to this rule. Go to any driving school and get it clarified.
> Everyone i know drive only automatic transmission vehicles. If you're really keen on a manual, then just go ahead.. passing the test is relatively tougher here, whether its an auto and manual


Thanks for that. I've just received a reply from the HR saying they'll issue a NOC letter mentioning that I'm working in RAK. I'll try my luck and will update.


----------



## kottapar (Feb 8, 2014)

I returned back from the Muroor just now. Armed with the NOC and other documents I went over there. The company I work for changed names and I had the trade licenses to support it. However the visa stamp had the old name in the passport.
Nervously I handed over the documents and the first question was where I'm working? I replied "ABCbank". 
"But your letterhead is from XYZ company"
"yeah, I work at the bank outsourced from XYZ company".
"your visa says LMN company!!. Go and meet the senior officer"
"LMN changed name to XYZ. Here's the trade license."
"you said you work for the bank. get a letter from the bank with their letterhead"

I come back to work to realize what a dumba** I've been. I could've just said I work for the outsource company. The bank said they can't give a letter as I'm not their direct employee.

I'll try my luck again tomorrow, this time with some confidence.


----------

